# Any good bear sign reports to get my blood stirring?



## ngabearhunter (Sep 4, 2005)

You don't need to give location details although the county would be nice, I have spent too much time working and haven't scouted yet. 
Any actual sightings and possible weights would get me ready for the season.


----------



## REDBONE (Sep 4, 2005)

*Bear*

350 LB +/- Sow with 3 big cubs on front porch in Gilmer Co. 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ssmith (Sep 6, 2005)

Reports of four bear trapped in habersham county near soque river- one seen in trash around 150 lbs- one seen at public fishing area on 197 around 400 lbs-let me know if you get one- and we will do a story for the banks county paper


----------



## stickflinger (Sep 7, 2005)

*Bears*

   Tugloo Lake on the Georgia side. Seen atleast one every time we go up there.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Sep 8, 2005)

Keep the reports coming, I'm getting geared up for Saturday


----------



## ssmith (Sep 12, 2005)

Last Thursday- nice 250 lb bear seen at soque -theytook videos of him in the creek from off the bridge on 197-that ought to get you excited


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 12, 2005)

If you know anything about Stephens County, there were lots of tracks and sign just above the Waterworks lake on some land that I hunt that joins the NF land.


----------



## mikel (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah a buddy was going to work the other morning and one was sitting in the creek flipping rocks he said it would weigh between 350-400lbs.jackson co.N.C.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Murray-gilmer Line*

Up behind the Cohutta check station near Double Top Mtn. lots of fresh dung and some sightings.  One was a lone bear and the other a sow with two cubs.


----------

